# remote desktop and vpn from mac to pc



## impulsionaudio (Oct 23, 2008)

I am trying to remote desktop from my Powerbook to my PC running XP. I have enabled RD exceptions on my PC but still can't RD to my PC from my Powerbook? I also can't VPN to my PC from my Powerbook. Do I need to set up a server on my PC? What else might be the problem?
Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2008)

Is the firewall turned on on the PC?


----------



## impulsionaudio (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, but I have RD exceptions turned ON so the firewall should be allowing RD and nothing else.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you try turning the firewall off completely?  That would let us know if it's firewall-related or not.

Also, how is your network set up?  Routers?  DHCP?  Have you tried connecting to the PC via IP address?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2008)

What version of RDP do you use on your Mac?
Do you connect with the shortname, fqdn or IP? Can you telnet to or get a valid ping from port 3389 on the PC?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2008)

Also, and I know it's simple, but did you turn on "Allow remote access" and set yourself up as a user (users must have an account password set in order to RDC) in the "Remote" tab of the properties for your computer?


----------



## impulsionaudio (Oct 23, 2008)

Duh. That was the problem. Remote access was off. Thanks.


----------

